

How to use a Landing Page to validate your Startup idea - nico-roddz
http://blog.landerapp.com/how-to-use-a-landing-page-to-validate-your-startup-idea/

======
JacksonGariety
What happens when everyone starts to assume everything is vaporware because
there are so many landing pages and so many fewer startups connected to them?

People stop signing up.

